# MIUI went open-source



## dreamsafari (Dec 27, 2011)

I just noticed that MIUI went open source and published a tool to patch stock rom. The source code can be found here: https://github.com/MiCode/PatchRom
I'm just wondering if this will make it possible to get rid of CM base.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dreamsafari said:


> I just noticed that MIUI went open source and published a tool to patch stock rom. The source code can be found here: https://github.com/MiCode/PatchRom
> I'm just wondering if this will make it possible to get rid of CM base.


Should help with development quite a bit. Don't see why you would want to move off the CM base, but it'd probably be feasible... if you had the time and know-how to do it. Really no reason to though, MIUI is so heavily modified from CM at this point its pretty far off the main CM tree.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was wondering about this myself but forgot to post. Glad to hear it will help significantly with development.

I guess the question then, is how much will it actually help? Does it mean we'll be able to keep up with the latest version of MIUI even if it isn't made for the DX?


----------



## dreamsafari (Dec 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Should help with development quite a bit. Don't see why you would want to move off the CM base, but it'd probably be feasible... if you had the time and know-how to do it. Really no reason to though, MIUI is so heavily modified from CM at this point its pretty far off the main CM tree.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


I saw a Defy release based on the stock rom and i suppose this can be done on our dx. imo, modified stock rom like liberty has better performance on games.


----------



## dreamsafari (Dec 27, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> I was wondering about this myself but forgot to post. Glad to hear it will help significantly with development.
> 
> I guess the question then, is how much will it actually help? Does it mean we'll be able to keep up with the latest version of MIUI even if it isn't made for the DX?


The miui team also wrote a manual for it in Chinese. I am trying to do it myself but i have no experience on rom development and making little progress


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Man if that bad boy gets translated somehow, that'd be huge. I can imagine it'd be a massively difficult achievement.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

